# Làm thế nào để đặt được máy lạnh âm trần LG giá rẻ?



## diemhailongvan (26/4/22)

HẢI LONG VÂN – CHUYÊN MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN CHO THƯƠNG MẠI VÀ CÔNG NGHIỆP

Dòng máy lạnh âm trần LG hiện nay đang là dòng máy lạnh hot nhất trên thị trường. Vì sao ư ? Vì không những đảm bảo được những yếu tố mà máy lạnh cần có mà còn đảm bảo được tính thẩm mỹ và sang trọng cho không gian lắp đặt.





Máy lạnh âm trần LG là thương hiệu nổi tiếng được rất nhiều doanh nghiệp tin tưởng, với giá thành phải chăng hơn những nhãn hàng nổi tiếng khác, bởi vì vậy máy lạnh âm trần LG của chúng tôi được đánh giá rất cao.

Sau đây là top 5 máy lạnh âm trần LG đáng mua nhất.

*Top 1:* Máy lạnh âm trần LG 5.0hp Invereter

Mã sản phẩm: ATNQ48GMLE7/AUUQ48LH4

Giá: *6.400.000 đ*

Xuất xứ: Thái Lan

Công suất: 5.0 ngựa | 5.0 hp

*Top 2:* Máy lạnh âm trần LG 4.0hp Inverter

Mã sản phẩm: ATNQ36GNLE7/AUUQ36LH4

Giá: *2.600.000 đ*

Xuất xứ: Thái Lan

Công suất: 4.0 ngựa | 4.0 hp

*Top 3:* Máy lạnh âm trần LG 3.0hp Inverter

Mã sản phẩm: ATNQ30GNLE7/ATUQ30LNLE7

Giá: *2.300.000 đ*

Xuất xứ: Thái Lan

Công suất: 3.0 ngựa | 3.0 hp

*Top 4:* Máy lạnh âm trần LG 2.5hp Inverter

Mã sản phẩm: ATNQ24GPLE7/ATUQ24GPLE7

Giá: *2.400.000 đ*

Xuất xứ: Thái Lan

Công suất: 2.5 ngựa | 2.5 hp

*Top 5:* Máy lạnh âm trần LG 2.0hp Inverter

Mã sản phẩm: ATNQ18GPLE7/ATUQ18GPLE7

Giá: *2.800.000 đ*

Xuất xứ: Thái Lan

Công suất: 2.0 ngựa | 2.0 hp



*MÁY LẠNH HẢI LONG VÂN*

Địa chỉ: 154/23TCH10, KP9, P.Tân Chánh Hiệp, Quận 12, TP HCM
Phòng KD: 028.6250 4576 - 028 6250 2616 - 028 6686 3809 - 028.6680 5478
HOTLINE: *0909 787 022* Mr Hoàng
Email: maylanhchuyennghiep@gmail.com
Website: www.maylanhhailongvan.vn


Bạn có thể đọc thêm có thêm nhiều dòng máy lạnh khác tại đây!

*Xem thêm ** **Các dòng máy lạnh âm trần tại Hải Long Vân* 

*Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette chuyên nghiệp giá rẻ!!*

*Nên lắp đặt máy lạnh nào cho nhà xưởng*


----------

